# Small forge made from an old wheel rim



## Hawkeye (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks good. I haven't fired mine up for years. I used to use hardwood charcoal for fuel, before I got a bag of forge coal. Now I live in a strata community, so they'd be all over me for all the white smoke you get while it's coking off.

A brake drum forge is fairly portable, so if I feel the need and my tiger torch or foundry can't handle it, I could carry the whole setup out in the hills and make the anvil ring. I picked up one of the old hand-crank blowers, but I haven't hooked it up to the forge yet. Stinkin' strata.


----------

